# Home made Fish Food



## Noblesteed (Feb 23, 2010)

I know that you can hard boil an egg and use the yolk and this is good to feed most newborn fry with, but I am just curious are there are any other kinds of home made fish foods that are possible to make?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

any time you feed egg yolk; you have to do a complete 100% waterchange about 10-15 minutes after feeding...if you don't the tank will foul and you will lose all of the fish.
there are lots of fish food recipes around..ron jones has some posted in the DIY section..


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Or just buy it from Loch! I plan to but i keep forgetting!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

lohachata said:


> any time you feed egg yolk; you have to do a complete 100% waterchange about 10-15 minutes after feeding...if you don't the tank will foul and you will lose all of the fish.
> there are lots of fish food recipes around..ron jones has some posted in the DIY section..


odd I've never changed the water after feeding egg yolk. Never had anything bad happen, or water quality issues.

You can get good fish food for cheap online, so why go to the hassle of making it.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

One advantage of making your own fish food is knowing exactly what's in it - I've dabbled with shrimp-paste mixes and mixes of various veggies with fresh seafood. 
I've made small batches of each with meds in the food - once my fish are used to the home-made frozen foods, the medicated food is readily accepted. 
This can be a great way to get metro or a de-wormer into fish food, for example, which can be helpful when working with fishes with a high potential for internal parasites (ie wild-caught, newly imported, fishes).
(personally, I've found that alot of the commercially produced medicated dry foods on the market aren't readily accepted even by domesticated fishes that eat dry food with gusto.)
I also played with a heavily veggie loaded paste food as a staple diet for both plecos and mudskippers - mostly because I don't always have time to buy and slice veggies for my plecos, and I'm not crazy about a crustacean and insect-larvae dominated diet for the mudskippers (and they didn't seem to like fresh veggies or nori ). And pre-made veggie gel diets (ie Formula II from Ocean Nutrition) cost alot more money per lb compared to a comparable homemade food - I think I pay over $10 per lb for Formula II.

So there are some specialized instances where a "homemade" diet can be useful.

But mostly, I like to use a variety of foods including prepared dry foods, whole-prey frozen foods (artemia, mysids, bloodworms, etc), blended frozen foods (Formula I, Formula II, etc), fresh veggies (zucchini, squash, cukes, etc), canned or frozen veggies (peas, green beans, etc), and live foods (white worms, black worms, microworms, grindal worms, red worms, daphnia, crickets, and cherry shrimps).

I guess the fresh veggies kinda fall under the same "homemade" category as egg yolk, and I culture most of my live foods at home, so those are also "home-made" in a sense :mrgreen:


----------

